# 1st Appt for Home Study - Sooooooo Excited!



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi All,

I am so excited about our first appt and to be finally starting the home study we wre due to start on the 5th of Jan but has been postponed now until 22nd Jan, it is so good to be finally getting there 1 year on from intial application.  I was wondering if anyone could share their experiences with us about their first appointment at Homestudy and then along the journey - I would very much appreciate it.  It would also be good to find someone at about the same sort of stages so we could maybe gee eachother up a bit and support eachother too.

And likewise if anybody would like to know about our experiences along the way I would be very happy to share.

I know it is not going to be plain sailing a bit like it has been until now but none the less glad to be a step closer.

Hope to hear soon.

Thank you in advance ,

mavis x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Mavis

Are you on adoption UK too.. someone messaged me last night and said exactly the same as your message, i am starting on 26th .. (seabreeze)

Its seems a lot of co-incidence .. hope you are as we can chat here then as I find these boards easier and feel more comfortable in them

xx


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi Popsi,

It's me!!! louis_hund

Yeah!

I find it easier on here too.  I was a bit shy posting on here, but thought what the hell go for it.  I am only missing out.

I will add you to my buddy list too.

I boosted your bubbles a bit, any chance you can help me wiht mine, they have been a bit thin as I didnt know what they are and were for.  They are like cyber love - right?

Also how did you get that ticker down the bottom for your HS, I would love one.

I am sooooo glad you are on here.

mavis x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hiya

Great !! thanks for my bubbles i have blown you some too will add more later when my finger has recovered LOL ! they are a kind of kindness thing i think and most people like them to end on a 7 for luck so i have put yours to a 7 (if you could do mine that would be great lol, superstitions are rife in tx lol)

If you click on my ticker it will take you to the site you need, you then create it and copy the 2nd link into your signature in your profile and then you have it  

So glad your here, its great to have someone at the same stage,

Talk later

x


----------



## curvycat (Apr 8, 2008)

popsi and mavis sent you some bubbles! And dont worry left them both on 7!!  

send me some pretty please I feel unloved  

just wanted to say good luck to you both. 

mavis you must be so so so patient! 1 year after. I would go mad. Please   dont let it be long for us.

lots of   to you both


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Kirstyn .. i have bubbled you back to a double 7 for extra luck ! .. thanks for the good wishes, look forward to getting to know you and us all supporting each other, this site is amazing it got me through all my horrible tx and will do adoption too i am sure xxxx


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi Popsi,

Hope you are having a good day/weekend so far.

Built you up a bit more just loving the love thing!! hee hee

I went to the ticker place but couldnt see any adoption related, is this custom built by you? wah I want a ticker too!

Just got back in have had a day of errands today DH is out at football so did shopping, returns, visits, dog walk and come back a bit early as last visit was out! nice I some me me time before Dh comes home.

Ditto, I am made up ur here.

mave x


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi Kirstyn.

Thanks for saying hi, it helps, I feel evryoine already knows eachother on here.  Very much appreciated. 

We can all share our journeys together.

By the way have boosted you bubblies wubblies up 4 u.

Good Luck to you too, 

It does feel like eternity sometimes but what can you do you can only go with it, it's odd becauise it is a bit like the tx in as much as stopping starting not knowing etc on and on and on, but I am sure it will be worthwhile when we all get our littlies.

We are so lucky to have this site though.

Take care Kirstyn and keep me posted, if there is anything you want to ask, please ask away I will do my best to answer you, or PM me, whatever suits.

take care,

mavis x


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

Popsi, 

I have turned into mad ticker woman!!! HELP

Seriously I love them.  It took me ages to work out where to create it I was looking in pregnancy area etc

Thank you,

mavis x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Mavis... woo hoo !! get your tickers lady   glad you found out how to do them ... its surprising how quickly time goes when you have them on there

Sounds like you had a busy day, you dog is adorable we have a golden retriever who is currently not very happy as she had an operation on her ear on Monday and now has to wear one of them big cones on her head for a few weeks, she HATES it with a passion bless.. and keeps banging into things !

We have not long got back from walking her and visiting our nephew his is two and a half and a little monkey !

Going to make a curry now and have a few glasses of wine to chill out on a Saturday evening

Popsi xx


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Just wanted to say hi and good luck Mavis      I admire your patience too waiting so long to start your home study. Love the ticker too! 

About to blow you, Kirstyn and Popsi some bubbles and spread the love... 

Popsi - I hope your dog is feeling better soon, those cones drive them mad poor things.

CG xxxx


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

Popsi,

I am loving them tickers, I ahve gone mad for bbcode now, I added one to your profile too.  HEE hee!

Thank you he is a cutie, I love labradors, I love animals = they are pure.  Whats did she have done to her ear.  I bet that mucks her balance up a bit doesnt it.  Give her a big sloppy kiss for me.  Tell her the cone wont be there for long.

Enjoy, DH just back from footie so I hsave stuck dinner on now too.

Catch u soon.

mavis x


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi Cotswold Girl,

Thank you for posting on here for me and sending me luck - yey - nice to get the support.

Bubbles back at ya!

I love your cat - we have 3 pusses too.

take care,

mavis x

ps. I dont want to be rude, can I ask where you are at with things?


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi Mavis - I don't mind you asking where we're at at all. We're still a little behind you -we attended an info evening in early November and have been waiting for a call or letter about our initial visit. Keep hoping we'll get a call soon  

Think I'd best start a ticker off  

CG xxxxx


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey CG,

That's great, we can share too.

Yey get that ticker going oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh man I love them tickers : )

Did they indicate to you when you coudl expect to hear back from them re:visit? I know what you mean, I am alwasy checkign answerphone, door mat, voicemail email - nothing comes - then HOORAY it does!

If you ever want to ask anythign please do and I will try my best to answer.

mavis x


----------



## curvycat (Apr 8, 2008)

how do you get a ticker hun?? 

sorry not FF literate


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi,

Tell me about it!

ARENT YOU JUST LOVIN EM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ooooooooooh ticker ticker ticker ticker i love you ticker xxxx

Loads of places do them, I got mine at tickerfactory.com.

It is not clear, I was loking through all the pregnancy ones and couldnt fine it, you have to add the words in at the end, use mine as an example.  So once your on the site, scroll down to wedding, birthday, anniversary under that heading at the bottom it says event, first you choose your ticker bar - there are pages to choose from, then you choose the counter/marker again pages to choose from, then event date and event, it can go forward or back just pop the date in of what you want.  Once it is done copy and paste the bbcode into the bottom of your signature on your profile an dbobs your uncle and you should be away.  You can also go back on there to tweak or play with things a bit and it wont lose it.

Let me know if you get stuck and I will try and help.

lots of love,

mavis x


----------



## curvycat (Apr 8, 2008)

help!!

worked out how to get ticker but how do I put it on profile??


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

once it is done, scroll down a bit there should be boxes with code in them you want to choose the one that says bbcode, copy the code in that box and paste it into your profile signature.  Let me know if it works or not as will hang on for you b4 i go to bed.  It took me ages.  WELL DONE you x bet its gonna look tatsty. xx


----------



## curvycat (Apr 8, 2008)

I hope you have gone to bed! 

Cant get it in the profile bit but may need slow step by step instructions.

Me aint to brights!!!


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

I am just off now babe, if you dont work it out we can go over it tomorow if you like after work, mave x


----------



## curvycat (Apr 8, 2008)

I am off work sick at the moment so always available.

Thank you


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

Het Kirstyn,

Sorry to hear that.  Hope you are ok.

I be back later and come on then and we can try and sort it.

Can you let me know where you are getting stuck?

Hope you have a nice day,

mavis x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Sorry just a quick post, i was not around yesterday much as my dog has become poorly after her operation, her ear has swollen and is very red with lots of gunky discharge, so was pretty preocupied with my fur babe, so today i have taken a day off work and we are off to the vets in a bit.

Glad your all doing ok and seem to be nice and cheerful  , kirstyn you need to copy the bb code in to your signature part, but you may have a little to much info in there already that could be the reason it not working as there are only so many characters allowed  .. maybe or maybe not xx

mavis.. hope you have a good day today xx

love to you all

A xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

K- to do your ticker you need to copy and paste the BBcode into your sig box HOWEVER you need to make sure you have enough space in the box for the whole code then it will show as a ticker

good luck

xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

popsi-sorry to hear your furbaby is poorly too-     xxx


----------

